# Screen printing?



## explody pup (Mar 30, 2007)

Has anyone here tried photographic screen printing?  Any good books on the subject, technical or otherwise?  I found this site to have a pretty good description for the home-made process.

I'd like to see more on the subject, but most searches only yield t-shirt printing techniques.

Even an online gallery of screenprints would be cool.


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 30, 2007)

I do it a lot at school its pretty complicated at first but very easy after the first time. I will ask my teacher if he knows any good resources for you.


----------

